# Sps von omron



## nourdine (18 Februar 2009)

Hallo,
kann jemand mir hilfen, wie ich mit SPS von ormon umgehen kann?
ich habe schon was programmiert mit sps von Siemens, aber mit sps von firma omron habe ich bis jetzt noch nie was gemacht.


----------



## ukofumo (19 Februar 2009)

Hi

Hast du da ne bestimmte Omron / Projekt im Blickfeld? 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## nourdine (19 Februar 2009)

*'Sps von omron'*

hi,
Leider noch nie, zum erste mal muss ich mich damit beschäftigen


----------



## bugatti66 (3 März 2009)

nourdine schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann jemand mir helfen, wie ich mit SPS von ormon umgehen kann?


 
Hi,
ruf einfach bei OMRON an und lass dir eine Kurzanleitung zumailen.
Steuerungstyp sollte schon bekannt sein.
Am gängigsten sind CJ1M und CP1L.
01805 66766 1

oder die Omron-Support-Internetseite
www.myomron.com


----------

